# CD/DVD Drive not reading disks



## theredviola (May 19, 2008)

When I put a CD, music or video game, or a DVD in my CD/DVD drive, the light comes on, but I can not hear it spinning like I normally do when it is reading CD/DVD's.

When I turn off the "Enable Recording on this Drive" option off I get the error message: "The Request could not be performed due to an I/O Device Error." But I do not get this message when recording on this drive option is turned on. I attempted the repair for the I/O error from this website http://www.tech-faq.com/io-device-error.shtml but nothing has changed. No disks can be read by my drive.

Please, any suggestions will be more than welcome.

Edit: I use Windows XP.


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Check *Device Manager*:

Right-click *My Computer*
Select *Manage*
In the dialog, left pane, select *Device Manager*
In the left pane, expand *[+] DVD/CD-ROM drives*
Does the entry have any problem icons (yellow or red)?

You can right-click the entry for your CD drive and select *Properties* to see more info. (screenshot)


----------



## theredviola (May 19, 2008)

I did what you said, and is nothing in red or yellow text.


----------

